# cheap guardrail solution for some



## modifier (Feb 24, 2009)

I used this for my scalextric track, it is made of vinyl, very flexible and light weight and can be cut to any size
it can be placed by small nails on a table and you don't need too many nails to keep it in position
It works for me since my table surface is 1 inch thick foam.
It is a building material found in Home depot or Lowes and it calls:
Dietrich Metal Framing 1-1/4" x 8' Vinyl Arch Drywall Corner Bead

2 corner beads cost me less than $5.00


































*Added duct tape to be scratch proof*


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This is a great idea! Thanks for posting!


----------



## modifier (Feb 24, 2009)

it would be better to stick a tape (any color) or thin sticky pad tape on inside part to prevent scratches on cars


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

and it looks like a fence somewhat too


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey that's cool. I'm gonna yoink that idea. Add some foam 1 sided tape and you have a saf-r barrier!


----------

